# Browning 50 cal at auction



## hanniedog (May 11, 2010)

Sale is May 15 near Milford. Ohio. Found the sale on Auction Zip.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 18, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Sale is May 15 near Milford. Ohio. Found the sale on Auction Zip.


They are an awesome BMG to shoot. Scared to think of the price it will go for. Ammo for that beast would be outragous too. They shoot around 550 rounds a minute.


----------



## hanniedog (May 18, 2010)

Tempted to email the auctioneer to try and see what it brought. Way out of this beer drinkers price range.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 18, 2010)

hanniedog said:


> Tempted to email the auctioneer to try and see what it brought. Way out of this beer drinkers price range.


My guess would be somewhere between 50 to 100 thousand. Last one i seen for sale was 75 thousand. It would depend on what came with it..Tripod...ect.


----------



## ghitch75 (May 31, 2010)

4 buc's a shot....seen a Ma Duce at a gun show earlier this year for 28 grand....the guy said he would through in 2000rd's if i bought it that day...


----------



## ghitch75 (Jun 14, 2010)

efgh142 said:


> $100 off all eyeglasses with coupon any frame, lens, or prescription.



spam!!!!!


----------

